# 1/18th Scale Setup Board



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was Thinking About Making a Set up Board For 1/18th scale cars. Losi Slider And Brp's.

Any One Be Intersted in this?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

can anyone else see his messages?


----------

